# WinCC flexible auf MP277 und Archive -> Problem



## The Spirit (29 Juni 2011)

HI.
Aktuell habe ich das Problem, das wenn ich Archive auf ner SD Karte (noname, 2GB, FAT32) speichere, es nach ca. 2 Tagen mir die Archive "zerschießt" und die SD-Karte erst wieder neu formatieren muss (am PC) damit ich wieder speichern kann.
Haben jetzt mal zu Testzwecken ne alte 256MB Karte benutzt und die Läuft nur schon länger ohne jegliche Probleme.
An was kann das liegen?
Beides sind "einfache" No-Name Karten.
Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
dazu fällt mir ein, dass die Karten ja immer wieder gleich und auch an der gleichen Stelle beschrieben werden.
SD-Karten zeichnen sich ja nun nicht dadurch aus, dass man sie millionenfach wiederbeschreiben kann - soll heissen, dass wenn du da irgendwo eine defekte Stelle hast, dass das dann auch gut die Ursache sein kann.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juni 2011)

Das MP277 unterstützt nur SD-Cards bis 512MB.

Welche externen Speichermedien können Sie mit den SIMATIC Panels verwenden?

Harald


----------



## The Spirit (30 Juni 2011)

wo steht da, das nur 512MB SD-Karten funktionieren?
Ich lese die Tabelle im PDF Dokument so, das die Siemens SD-Karte mit 512MB funktioniert. aber über eine generelle beschrenkung auf 512MB lese ich da nix.
oder ist da wo ne fußnote die ich nicht sehe?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (30 Juni 2011)

The Spirit schrieb:


> wo steht da, das nur 512MB SD-Karten funktionieren?
> Ich lese die Tabelle im PDF Dokument so, das die Siemens SD-Karte mit 512MB funktioniert. aber über eine generelle beschrenkung auf 512MB lese ich da nix.
> oder ist da wo ne fußnote die ich nicht sehe?



[Zitat]
*Zuordnungstabelle Bediengeräte und die dazugehörigen Schnittstellen
*  Die Zuordnungstabelle Bediengeräte und die dazugehörigen Schnittstellen  finden Sie in den beigefügten PDF-Dateien.Zusätzlich geht aus der  Zuordnungstabelle hervor, welche Bediengeräte USB-Sticks unterstützen  und in welcher Kapazität Speichermedien unterstützt werden.  [/Zitat]

Vermutlich ist das die gesuchte Stelle...

Gruß Roland


----------



## The Spirit (30 Juni 2011)

mhh.
ich hätt das jetzt zwar so gelesen, das die siemens artikelnummer sd-karte mit 512mb im mp277 funktioniert, aber nicht, das es für zusätzliche sd karten von fremdherstellern eine beschränkung gibt.
ok, aber wenn das so ist, dann werd ich da mal weiterschauen.
was aber dann trotzdem nicht ins bild passt ist, das ich heute mal nen usb-stick (noname) mit 2gb getestet habe.
schaue ich in das pdf dokument, dann müsste der ja funktionieren.
einstellungen für die archive war rdp und als ergebnis lief das ganze genau 3 stunden.
somit kann die tabelle meiner meinung nach auch nicht ganz richtig sein.
wenn noch jemand tips hat, bitte immer her damit.
danke


----------



## netmaster (30 Juni 2011)

Wenn du Siemens fragen würdest, kommt nur keine noname Produkte verwenden. Wir hatten auch schon des öfteren Probleme das USB Sticks nicht erkannt werden. Aber alles bis 2GB sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen.


----------



## The Spirit (1 Juli 2011)

erkannt wurden bei uns bisher alle arten von sd-karten und usb-sticks.
jedoch haben wir in letzter zeit immer häufiger das problem, das archive nach kurzer bzw. langer zeit auf einmal defekt sind.
das ist ja eigentlich unser problem.
denn wenn wir die anlagen in betrieb nehmen läuft ja alles einwandfrei und nach 2 wochen bis teilweise 4 monate oder so, kommt auf einmal das problem, das die archive defekt sind.
das ist ja das komische an der ganzen sache.
trotzdem danke


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juli 2011)

The Spirit schrieb:


> mhh.
> ich hätt das jetzt zwar so gelesen, das die siemens artikelnummer sd-karte mit 512mb im mp277 funktioniert, aber nicht, das es für zusätzliche sd karten von fremdherstellern eine beschränkung gibt.
> [...]
> somit kann die tabelle meiner meinung nach auch nicht ganz richtig sein.


Stimmt, Du hast recht.
Die Tabelle gibt neuerdings nur noch wider, welche Siemens-Speicherkarten passen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - und Siemens bietet keine 2GB SD-Cards an. Für meine unrichtige Aussage in #3 hatte ich die aktuelle Siemens-Liste nur überflogen und den Aussagen vorschnell Glauben geschenkt . Doch z.B. in MP377 funktionieren definitiv 2GB SD-Cards. Als ich den Siemens-FAQ das letzte mal verlinkt hatte, sah der Beitrag noch anders aus. Und es gab eine Erklärung für die Begrenzung der Mediengröße. Der Satz


> Zusätzlich geht aus der Zuordnungstabelle hervor, welche Bediengeräte USB-Sticks unterstützen und in welcher Kapazität Speichermedien unterstützt werden.


ist so nicht richtig und ist wohl bei der Überarbeitung des FAQ-Beitrags "übersehen" worden.

Da das MP277 unter Windows CE 5.0 läuft, liegt die Begrenzung der Mediengröße bei 2GB, die Begrenzung auf 512MB gab es nur bei den Vorgängertypen unter Windows CE 3.0.

Im Anhang eine ältere Version (29.04.2010) der Siemens-Liste der unterstützten Speichermedien. Diese Liste bezieht sich noch nicht ausschließlich auf Siemens-Speicherkarten und gibt noch korrekt die Größenbegrenzung wider.

Zu Deiner NoName-SD-Card:
Die scheint wohl wirklich nicht besonders gut zu sein. Hat sie auch tatsächlich 2GB?
Kopiere doch mal zum Test mindestens 1GB irgendwelche Daten vorher drauf und schaue, ob Deine SD-Card schon eher crasht. Oder stelle mal das Archivformat von RDP zu CSV/ASCII um.

Für meine MP377, wo ich Archive laufen lasse (allerdings CSV/ASCII-Archive, nicht RDP), benutze ich diese SD-Card ohne Probleme:
SanDisk Ultra SD-Card 2GB / SDSDH-002G-U46

Harald


----------



## The Spirit (4 Juli 2011)

die karte und auch den speicherstick hab ich kontrolliert.
habe ein tool mit dem ich 1GB an testdaten auf die karte schreiben und anschließend kontrollieren kann.
somit kann ich sicherstellen, das mindestens 1GB funktioneren und auch gleich noch die schreib- und leserate messen.
hier schneidet die 512mb karte von siemens nur marginal besser ab.
aber bisher läuft eine 32mb karte immer noch einwandfrei.
werde jetzt heute mal die siemens karte laufen lassen und dann noch ein paar noname karten mit maximal 512mb.
vielleicht ist da doch was mit der größe ein problem. aber erklären kann ich es bisher noch nicht.

@PN/DP:
vielleicht haben sie das dokument ja überarbeitet da sie von usern probleme mit sd-karten, welche nicht von siemens sind und 2GB groß sind, berichtet bekommen haben


----------

